# Lone Wolf Alpha Sit and Climb



## Corndog07 (Oct 12, 2009)

I work at Dicks sporting goods and came across the opportunity to get a deal through Lone Wolf on a climber... The only problem is that i can not try the climber out before i drop the dough for it and money is hard to come by for college students these days, So i have a few questions for you LW loyalists out there....


1. Im a pretty large guy (ex defensive end for a number of years) I stand at about 6' 2.5" and weigh about 250... Will the standard Alpha sit and climb be large enough for me or will i need to upgrade to the wide version.

2. Is the seat comfortable enough for long hunts as I dont see the point in going in and out of the woods when you are hunting public land and have to walk near a mile to get away from any human traffic. 

3. Is it honestly worth the money, because i can get a Summit Razor and have almost every thing the LW has except for the bow holder built into the platform...


----------



## sniper725 (Oct 13, 2009)

I have been bowhunting from climbers for 20 years and have tried and owned several.  I bought a Lone Wolf Alpha about 3 years ago. I heard so many good stories about them.  After about a half dozen hunts out of it, I sold it. In the middle of the season, I sold it.  It is quiet and light, but the flimsy tree strap is  a pain to climb with and is complicated to get locked in.  The summits are simple and just as quiet and way quicker in my opinion.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 14, 2009)

LW's aren't for everyone...Im 5'11" 180 and the hand climber fits me perfectly...I can see how a 200 plus fella might feel a little cramped but for minimalist like myself, its the only way to go.  I've hunted out of several style summits as well and I think the LW is quieter and more portable.   I'm always carrying in and out and its just the only way to go for me.


----------



## Gaswamp (Oct 20, 2009)

What is Dick's price on the Lone wolf?


----------



## rustydog (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a hand climber and love it and a friend has the sit and climb and hates the seat try to sit in them both before you purchase imo the lone wolf is quieter and lighter but the summit is more comfortable for the bigger person. If you run across a good buy on a lone wolf let me know I will take another


----------



## tas6691 (Oct 29, 2009)

Gaswamp said:


> What is Dick's price on the Lone wolf?



385 or so last weekend. I looked seriously at them but will stay with my Summit Viper.


----------

